# Oil to vinegar ratio...



## jessicacarr (Apr 17, 2010)

the culinary experts say the ratio is 3:1
3 parts oil
1 part vinegar
and for anything tangier, try a little more vinegar.

here's my hang up...
i made that ratio with some salt and pepper dashed in and some dijon mustard, BUT.... it tasted too much like the oil (i measured exactly to the 3:1 ratoi & i use extra virgin olive oil).  SO I put a bit more salt to see if that would help, but it didnt.  SO I put 2 tiny drops of vinegar in to help offset the oily taste, but it made it too tangy.  

so here is my question...
how do i make my own vinaigrette as good as the store bought without it tasting like the oil?

also another question since we are on the subject of oil and vinegar being mixed.  ...
i would like to make a few different flavors of vinaigrette once i get past this oily taste problem. and i want to make enough to last 2 or 3 weeks.  is it safe to leave something like that out at room temp?  i leave my olive oil out at room temp, but when it comes to mixing oil with other ingreds, then i am not too sure about safety rules.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmmm... I alwys use a 3 1 ratio and never have a problem... How old is your oil? If it getting on in its days it can have an off taste, and thats never a good thing...

Keep your dressings in the fridge otherwise they will get rancid...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2010)

EVOO has too distinctive a taste.  Try again with a neutral flavored oil such as canola or safflower.

You absolutely CANNOT leave it out at room temperature.  You can't leave commercial salad dressing out at room temperature, what makes you think you can leave out the home made stuff?  As a matter of fact, if you add fresh herbs or seasonings like garlic, you should not keep it beyond about ten days as it's a breeding ground for botulism.


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 17, 2010)

the oil is only 2-3 months old.  all ingreds fresh.


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks andy.  and i will have to try the other oils, i guess.  its just weird for me, tho, because all i everrrr use is evoo for cooking.  but i have never made my own dressing, so i may have to change my mindset from only evoo.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> EVOO has too distinctive a taste.  Try again with a neutral flavored oil such as canola or safflower.
> 
> You absolutely CANNOT leave it out at room temperature.  You can't leave commercial salad dressing out at room temperature, what makes you think you can leave out the home made stuff?  As a matter of fact, if you add fresh herbs or seasonings like garlic, you should not keep it beyond about ten days as it's a breeding ground for botulism.



I don't know Andy i've never had a problem with evoo, I use it exclusively for dressings.. I guess it depends on the palate, but i'm still thinking there is something going on with the oil...


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

jessicacarr said:


> thanks andy.  and i will have to try the other oils, i guess.  its just weird for me, tho, because all i everrrr use is evoo for cooking.  but i have never made my own dressing, so i may have to change my mindset from only evoo.



Jess get a fresh bottle and try again... Please let me know...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2010)

Evoo is what we use. It takes some getting use to. I like light evoo from Liguria, but find I'm getting use to the ones from Sicily. I do love lemon,Dijon and  several drops of honey well mixed with some evoo, to put on soft butter lettuce or Belgian Endive wonderful flavors. 
kadesma


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2010)

Try using a different brand evoo and see if that helps. The kind you have may be great for cooking, but not great raw.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

GB said:


> Try using a different brand evoo and see if that helps. The kind you have may be great for cooking, but not great raw.



Do tell GB... I'm confused.. Unless you go for various high end priced evoo's what is the difference cooking or raw use???


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2010)

Heat destroys some of the flavors of evoo so it will taste different cooked or not.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

I realize that and that is why I rarely cook with evoo.. However the question was about salad dressings, did I miss something...


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2010)

Well the OP uses her evoo for cooking so I was just mentioning that the oil she uses might taste great for her usually because she is cooking it, but if she uses it in a raw application it might taste different so that may be why it is hitting her funny now. Trying a different brand would give a different flavor and maybe one that is more pleasant.


----------



## Laury (Apr 18, 2010)

For salad dressing or any other "non-cooking" use, I use First Press Virgin olive oil.  The greener and fruitier, the better.  Trader Joe's has a nice one if you have one in your area.
Also, not sure how much Dijon mustard you are using.  Maybe try adding a little more along with any added vinegar.


----------

